# Midget wrestlers stand tall while competing at Sturgis Motorcycle Rally



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 16, 2020)

Link to the full article: Article (archive)




Tony Elliot stands on Hank Dalton during the MicroMania Midget Wrestling event at the Knuckle Saloon on Wednesday.

Tony Elliot has never had a problem with the word “midget.” He enjoys being the “world’s smallest extreme athlete.”
 The 3-foot-6 inche wrestler who’s been in movies and TV shows like “Jackass 3D,” “Halfpint Brawlers: Psycho Midget Wrestling” and “Fancypants,” said the word midget is just that, a word, and doesn’t understand why people take offense to it when he doesn’t.
“I’m proud and happy of who I am,” he said Wednesday evening at the Knuckle Saloon where he and other competitors are performing at the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally. “Nobody is making me do this. I do this because I love it and it’s just like why does it make you unhappy doing what I want to do?”
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Aug 16, 2020)

In an age of political divsiveness, pandemic, and the feeling of societal collapse,

The midgets rose to bring the people joy, and there was much celebration


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Aug 16, 2020)

Well good for them. Don't let your disability get in the way of something you love to do.  As usual people with real problems are infinitely more amicable and interesting than the endless droves of faggots who make theirs up.


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Aug 16, 2020)

Midget wrestling has been a thing in mexico for a long time now. It's not mindblowing news to be honest.

But good for him nonetheless.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 16, 2020)

Title made me picture midgets wrestling while riding motorcycles.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Aug 16, 2020)

Hypnopedosnake2 said:


> Midget wrestling has been a thing in mexico for a long time now. It's not mindblowing news to be honest.
> 
> But good for him nonetheless.


I love the midget versions of regular wrestlers.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 16, 2020)

You are 7ft in my heart.


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Aug 16, 2020)

ZombiefiedFerret said:


> I love the midget versions of regular wrestlers.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 16, 2020)

This is awesome.  This guy is awesome. Glad he is happy


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Aug 16, 2020)

On the outside:




On the inside:


----------



## Hucklejo (Aug 16, 2020)

Hypnopedosnake2 said:


>



Mascarita Sagrada or Dorada are both actually really fucking incredible.



			https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2wie57


----------



## Creep3r (Aug 16, 2020)

Midget Wrestling >>>>>>>> "real" Wrestling


----------



## beautiful person (Aug 16, 2020)

Hypnopedosnake2 said:


> Midget wrestling has been a thing in mexico for a long time now. It's not mindblowing news to be honest.
> 
> But good for him nonetheless.


Midget wrestling has been around as long as 'regular' wrestling has been around. Pro wrestling is just carnies simulating fights, and midgets are perfect carny fodder.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 16, 2020)

I once saw midgets boxing. Was very entertaining.


----------



## captkrisma (Aug 16, 2020)

One of my first wrestling matches in the US was against one of the three people mentioned in this article.  Also of note, don't get on your knees and have the midget to get in a free shot...because that motherfucker hit like a goddamn brick.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Aug 17, 2020)

" Blanton, Elliot and Dalton all said the word midget doesn’t bother them and they use it themselves. If it’s being used in a disrespectful way, though, then they may get offended. "

how many other words can you swap for midget here.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Aug 17, 2020)

Hypnopedosnake2 said:


>


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 17, 2020)

Microman >>>>>>>>>> your midget wrestler


----------



## ConsoleWarVet (Aug 17, 2020)

Years ago I saw an ad for a midget wrestling event at a strip club, I thought it sounded funny but passed on going.

I regret that decision every day of my life.


----------



## Melktert (Aug 17, 2020)

midgets are based as fuck. they're funny and self aware, plus you can dress them up like gnomes


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Aug 17, 2020)

Reminds me of the Jackass sketches with Wee Man and Preston Lacy.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 24, 2020)

I thought AEW suspended house shows?


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 24, 2020)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> In an age of political divsiveness, pandemic, and the feeling of societal collapse,
> 
> The midgets rose to bring the people joy, and there was much celebration


No matter what your political social or personal beliefs are we can all agree on one thing....midget wrestling is the most awesome form of wrestling since Monday night raw


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 26, 2020)

captkrisma said:


> One of my first wrestling matches in the US was against one of the three people mentioned in this article.  Also of note, don't get on your knees and have the midget to get in a free shot...because that motherfucker hit like a goddamn brick.


Yeah, no shit. They train just as hard with a more compact body. Of course they're gonna have dense EVERYTHING.
God, I can't believe you'd agree to that spot. I would have potatoed you on principle.


----------

